# JS: Harris will host hometown camp



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Devin's back in Milwauke for a week:



> Dallas Mavericks guard Devin Harris is coming home next week to give something back to the community that helped him make the big leap to the National Basketball Association.
> 
> The Devin Harris Basketball Camp will take place at North Division High School from Monday through Thursday, and more than 250 youngsters will take advantage of the opportunity to learn from the former Wauwatosa East and University of Wisconsin star.
> 
> ...





> The Mavericks player also said he knew a little about the Bucks' first-round pick, 7-foot power forward Yi Jianlian. During Harris' rookie year with Dallas, the team played the Chinese national team in an exhibition game.
> 
> "He was young then but he showed potential," Harris said. "It's not often you see a guy that size who is able to handle the ball the way he does and shoot from distance."
> 
> ...


Ex-UW star revisits Milwaukee roots


----------

